# air deep fryers



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I have used convection oven for this but now they have stand alone air deep fryers. read mixed reviews so anyone give them a try, price range for $99 to over $200 Philips.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ming Tsai has used the T-fal and liked it on his cooking show. Of course they were also a sponsor....


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought Avalon Bay AB-AirFryer200SS Airfryer in Stainless Steel Air fryer the other day for $94. I'll let you know how it works out after I get it. I know it's really nothing but a small convection oven but what I read they have a use. I'll be donating my deep fryer to the veterans now. I bought one of the big glass ovens that combines convection with heat lamps but never tried it yet. Just think it's going to big a big deal cleaning that big glass bowl the motor sites on.


----------



## frytheworld (Jan 15, 2016)

I recently purchased the Philips AirFryer 9220 and so far I’m quite happy with it. Sure it makes very decent french fries, but I’ve also used for chicken wings, sausages, salmon and even a Greek yogurt soufflé!
 

It’s really easy to use and it allows you to cook so much stuff keeping the mess in the kitchen to a minimum.
 

I’ve heard good things about the Tefal Artifry too, although it seems like this one is more focused on the frying side only, no baking, grilling, etc.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I really like mine, bought the pans & rack for it. So far made chicken thighs, steak, hot dogs, fries, rolls, cake, pork chops, egg rolls, fish and wings, breaded store bought stuff.  its takes time to learn but I'm glad bought it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just bought a Philips Avance turbo air fryer today and haven't tried making anything in it yet. We don't usually make fried food, so it's not like I'm trying to make less-fatty deep-fried onion rings or anything. I'm looking for interesting, efficient ways to get food on the table, and for new ways to use ingredients I use all the time. In other words, I'm stuck in a rut with my everyday meals and want some options I wouldn't have because I don't deep fry. Also, I love crunchy snacks but need to watch the carbs and add veggies; I see people make chips out of zucchini, etc. and want to try that. 

However, it seems to be a bit difficult to find some accessories for this particular model. For instance, the grill pan (part no. HD9940) is out of stock on Amazon and unavailable everywhere I've looked. I wonder if someone who's had an older Philips or other air fryer has discovered that another grill pan will work in this unit. I'd appreciate this information and any other insights. Since this thread is a couple of years old, perhaps resurrecting it will yield more discussion of people's experience with this type of appliance.


----------

